# How many IUI's before moving on to IVF?



## kerry f (Jun 1, 2005)

Good Afternoon Ladies

We had our first IUI this month but AF is due any day (and I know she is coming).  We are going to try one more time this month.  The hospital advised us to have 3 attempts at IUI but I think that if it does not work the second time I would rather put the £500 for another try towards having IVF where the success rate is higher.  How many attemps at IUI did you ladies have before moving over to IVF?, or are thinking of having.

Many thanks 

Kerrie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Kerrie!
I had three IUIs before moving onto IVF. After our second failed attempt, I was all for moving straight onto IVF, but my consultant said it was worth having one last try with injectibles (I'd been on clomid before), because IUI was less invasive and less expensive than IVF. His reasoning behind this was that as my FSH level was low and my ovarian reserve good, I had time on my side – and if we could achieve pregnancy in a less invasive way, then so much the better. Now, I've just had my third and final IUI and that was a negative. Even so, I think my con was right to suggest three goes before moving onto IVF. Given your age (you're six years younger than me – god, that makes me feel old!) and that everything else seems to be OK, I'd stick with the idea of three IUIs before moving onto IVF. It's true that the success rates for IUI are less than those for IVF, but the cost is considerably less – both emotionally and financially.
Incidentally, I don't know your FSH levels, but if they happen to be 'normal' (ie below 10) but still too close to 10 for comfort (say around the 9 mark), I'd personally hotfoot it to IVF. If your consultant hasn't told you your levels, I'd double-check them, just to be on the safe side.
Hope this is of some help and good luck!
C xx


----------



## kerry f (Jun 1, 2005)

Hiyar C

Thank you for replying.  They told me that my FSH level was 6.  Is that good?

Kerrie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

To the best of my knowledge, that's great!    Anything below 10 is normal; according to fertility guru Zita West, anything below 6 is very good indeed.
Hang on in there, I'm sure your con knows exactly what he/she's doing.
Love, C xx


----------

